
Library Internals Do Not Exist - fagnerbrack
https://medium.com/@fagnerbrack/library-internals-do-not-exist-1ff50a30e3b0
======
dozzie
I'm glad that JavaScript crowd starts to discover concepts well-known dozen
years ago.

~~~
fagnerbrack
Actually most experienced people already know it, it is more about the small
portion that doesn't.

